# What do you think about my mare?



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This is my mare Demi.
She was bought in a 3-for-1 deal, and she is basically a weanling in a 7 year old body.
She kind of leads, she is afraid of picking up her feet, but we are making progress everyday.

What do you think about her, and what do you think she would be good in?
















^Yes, her leg is screwed up, but here she is holding it really weird, I am getting the vet out again to diagnose her for sure with what she has.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

She's cute! I cant find much, except that she's just a little thin. I dont know what she'd be good in, it depends on her training. What training has she had?


----------



## matzki (Mar 10, 2010)

She really looks much younger than 7 years. I think that she will be an astonishing horse, if well trained - I really like her hind quarters!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

LoveStory10 said:


> She's cute! I cant find much, except that she's just a little thin. I dont know what she'd be good in, it depends on her training. What training has she had?


 You think she is thin? hmm, I always look at her back and she has a "pocket" around her spine, but her ribs show a bit. 
She is really honestly like a weanling, the only thing she knows is kind of how to lead, not anything else.


matzki said:


> She really looks much younger than 7 years. I think that she will be an astonishing horse, if well trained - I really like her hind quarters!


 I think she will be an amazing horse once her leg gets better and her training startes. I love her hind quarters too!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

What breed is she? Do you know? SB?

The trot photos look pretty terrific, nice length of stride and reaching well under her body behind. 

Can't tell if it's because she's looking off in the distance at something, but her neck set appears to be quite high. 

Post more photos as she gains weight/condition.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

She is a QH, She normally hold her head pretty even, but I am used to looking at my arab's neck (He has a high neck set).
I will try to post more pics as she fills out, and when I find out about her leg.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm learning, so I could be waaaaaaay off. Is she ewe-necked?


----------



## DocsDaniGirl (Feb 11, 2010)

I have no critique, but I adore that third picture. She has such a sweet face!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

I think she looks gorgeous!
I'm positive you both will be learning a lot together! 
Good luck!!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Seahorseys, you're right, she does have a thin neck with out much muscling on top, however, I wouldn't call it a ewe neck yet. If when the horse gains weight and condition, she doesn't put any muscle on top of her neck, *then* you can call it a ewe neck. 

But I suspect she'll fill out pretty nicely.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

her leg does look funny.......or rather her knee.......... And I'm pretty sure she has a really straight shoulder, her pasterns a wonky, and she looks a bit bum high.............. but other than that she looks like a cutie!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

thunderhooves said:


> her leg does look funny.......or rather her knee.......... And I'm pretty sure she has a really straight shoulder, her pasterns a wonky, and she looks a bit bum high.............. but other than that she looks like a cutie!


 Yep, her knee is screwed up, that is what the vet is coming out to fix!
Thank You!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Bumppp!!


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

im crap with massive confo things but I like her!!! very smart x


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Why thank you!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Does anyone else have any input? I would like to see everyone's opinion of her. 
Tear her apart!


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda (Mar 31, 2010)

Seems to me that she is reaching under and over... could be just the picture, but she is very pretty! Good Luck with her!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Everything I thought has been mentioned about her confo. I also, really adore her hind quarters!!! As for a disciplen...depends on if her knee will keep her from certain things. If not, I'd say reining. With those nice muscular hind quarters, she looks like she would drive from behind really well and thats much needed in reining (as I'm sure you know) lol. Other than that, I think she's looks cute and fuzzy! Good luck with her.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^That is EXACTLY what I was thinking. She actually does mini reining stops in the pasture and man can she pivot, and she hasn't been taught anything!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I am by no means an expert on conformation, but in my unexperienced eye, she looks very well put together and proportional. :]]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

